# here are some pics of Shakes(Shakespeare)!!



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is a photo I edited on my iPad. He was preening his feathers, and it looked like he was hiding!









Here is him playing the hokey pokey!









And a few random pics!
















































Hope you guys enjoyed!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Shakes is a very handsome boy Thanks for sharing his pics with us!!!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Shakes is a very handsome boy Thanks for sharing his pics with us!!!


Thank you! - from Shakes!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Shakes is a gorgeous cockatiel,wonderful pictures,he's adorable.


----------



## missy pa (Nov 21, 2011)

great action pictures,he seem to be such a character.Shakes is very handsome!!!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooh he is a cutie! I love the one with him on the purple pillow!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Such gorgeous pics


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, what a handsome bird!


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh , I see he loves Kleenex's just as much as mine do !
Gorgeous baby , and amazing photo's


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you to all! I have a question, what is his mutation? First I thought he was a normal grey, then I saw pearl markings under his wings! also his yellow face is circled by white! He is a two year old male. I just need help identifying his mutation! Thank you to all who help!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes he is a normal grey, possibly split to whiteface. The white edging to his face mask indicates that he may carry that gene.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Yes he is a normal grey, possibly split to whiteface. The white edging to his face mask indicates that he may carry that gene.


But what about the pearl markings under his wings? I will post a pic of them tomorrow!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I also have a photo of Sunny in almost the exact same position which reminds me of Dracula. I always figured if Hollywood ever decides to do a re-make of Dracula but with tiels and they are casting for the role of Dracula, I will know exactly which photo to send!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Annie said:


> I also have a photo of Sunny in almost the exact same position which reminds me of Dracula. I always figured if Hollywood ever decides to do a re-make of Dracula but with tiels and they are casting for the role of Dracula, I will know exactly which photo to send!


That is a great idea! You should send it to Hollywood, or whoever deals with these kinds of stuff,


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> That is a great idea! You should send it to Hollywood, or whoever deals with these kinds of stuff,


Yeah, right, and I know exactly what kind of a letter they will send me (if they bother to send one at all! ) Dear Madam, thank you for submitting a photo of your bird in her Dracula pose but honestly, do you have any friggin' idea how many photos of pets we receive every year from people like yourself who submit photos of their pets thinking that their pets should be Hollywood stars??? Please don't ever send us any photos again! We will NEVER do a re-make of Dracula, let alone one with tiels!!!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

What a handsome little guy!!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Yes he is a normal grey, possibly split to whiteface. The white edging to his face mask indicates that he may carry that gene.


Also, is there a possibility that he could be a ghost pearl? Here is some pics:



















Poor guy, at the moment he is at the bottom of his covered cage and singing his heart out. When ever you lift slightly the cover he will come running and scream in your ear! I feel so bad for him!:blush:


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, so what is his mutation?you said not a pearl, but he had little pearl markings scattered over his coverets unde his wings. But he is part white face, right?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

The white edging on his face mask indicates that he is possibly split to whiteface. Since whiteface is recessive, a cockatiel needs two copies of the gene, one from mom and one from dad to be visually whiteface, being "split" means he only got one copy of the gene from one of his parents.

This pic explains the white edging, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...ds/?action=view&current=Split-to-WF-adult.jpg


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He is split to whiteface...which means if he was paired with a whiteface female or a female split to whiteface then he could produce whiteface chicks.

He could be a pearl or a split to pearl but that is hard to determine without breeding him to a pearl hen. Can you take a picture of the underside of his tail feathers? Pearl males usually have mottling on the end of their tail feathers.

He is most likely a normal male split to whiteface and possibly pearl.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the best pic at the moment. I will check for more and take a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, I don't house Shakes with the budgies! It was just a playtime thing where I did not have to waste to things of millet!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is a link to my photobucket album. Try and look at the pics, but I did no see any that would help. Sorry about those two photos of my dad, my sister, and my one year old first cousin whom lives literally five minutes away from me! That little cousin has a very cute three year old brother! Back to the topic, here is the link, I am not sure if it works!
http://photobucket.com/Mybudgies14


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im not sure what you mean by pearl markings, if you mean like this? those are wing spots and all cockatiels have them, females keep them and males molt them out.

Your birds are very cute by the way!!!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

YES! But max are five in one whole wing. And they are small but very boldish. They are scattered all over the wing, but only in feathers not used for flight, such ad coverets. Each feather is as big as my pinkie nail. Also they circle the edges of the entire bottom of the feather. And remember that I am in seventh grade, so my pinkie is not as big as yours!And thank you!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sorry but it does not appear that he has any pearl markings.
Birds are good at hiding their splits though so the only way to find out is to breed.if you breed him to a whiteface hen,and you get at least one whiteface pearl(i think)or ng pearl then he is split because females cannot be split to sex linked mutations.
He is a beautiful tiel though!
and i am no expert for sure.
on the back of his neck,aee there any white spots? I thought i might have seen one but could you check? This would mean split to pied as well!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I really do see pearl marking. I got home at nine today, so tomorrow I PROMISE to take a pic. And he does not have any spots on his head but he DOES have these little hair-like feathers that have tiny little white balls on the tips. These are on his neck. I PROMISE to take pics of these too. They are so hard to see. I sound crazy don't I? Hehe! But I am telling you he does have these markings!:blush:


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is two albums. Sorry bout the two pics of my dad, my sis, and my little cousin. This was still on the camera after some years when I was uploading! I was amazed!

2012 march

I am not sure if it works, I will check. Wait does not work,I will check.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

K, doesn't work. Ugh.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

He is so cute!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you! I see you have edited your avatar and siggy! SilverStream is very cute too!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Thank you! I see you have edited your avatar and siggy! SilverStream is very cute too!


Thanks!I could make you one if you like!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wait, avatar or siggy?

And to others, I took pics of Shakes pearl markings, and some other parts. It seems like he has brown feathers? I am just wondering what mutation he is!
here they are!































































And a cute pic I am going to throw in fr the fun of it! He was asking me to scratch his head!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He is a normal grey, and probably has some cinnamon in his background.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok. He also has these stray marking along his throat. At the moment he has only one feather like that, an it is overed. It's a yellowish color.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We've had this discussion several times...brown-appearing feathers on a normal grey isn't an indication of a mutation. Its the old feathers looking faded next to new feathers. Tiels are constantly molting in new feathers, the old ones are going to look dull and brownish in comparison to fresh new feathers.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry!:blush: I hadn't read that. Not that I object to your guess on his mutation, but is it just me or do I notice a tint of yellow on his tail? Or does that come with cinnamon?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> We've had this discussion several times...brown-appearing feathers on a normal grey isn't an indication of a mutation. Its the old feathers looking faded next to new feathers. Tiels are constantly molting in new feathers, the old ones are going to look dull and brownish in comparison to fresh new feathers.


Are we sure about that? Because Sunny definitely has some that come in brown.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep...srtiels confirmed it for DallyTsuka a while back. And confirmed it again in this thread here:http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28914



> but is it just me or do I notice a tint of yellow on his tail? Or does that come with cinnamon?


Any yellowish tint you see can be an indication of a split to cinnamon and pearl in a normal grey male.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, thank you to all!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*And to others, I took pics of Shakes pearl markings, and some other parts. It seems like he has brown feathers? I am just wondering what mutation he is!*

He is a normal grey, and as others have posted the lighter feathers are because he is molting. The pearl feathers, are not pearl feathers....they are just adolescent feathers that still have to molt out.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Wait, avatar or siggy?
> ----------------------------
> 
> lol an avatar!You can email me want you want it to look like at [email protected].


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay! I will pm you my email!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Okay! I will pm you my email!


Oks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oooooh! Shakes is growing new tail feathers! Well, as I posted I had to pull out one of the feathers, and that's where the new feather is growing! Not the other one though....


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Oooooh! Shakes is growing new tail feathers! Well, as I posted I had to pull out one of the feathers, and that's where the new feather is growing! Not the other one though....


Ooo pics!!!!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, I will try! Its less than a inch long, and resembles a paint brush since only a bit of the feather is sticking out of the shaft!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

PLEASE start a new thread.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh he's cute  He can make such a cute face !


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok Srtiels, this will be the last post on this thread! Feel free to close this thread!


----------

